# RCA RTD258 Home Theater Help



## jwinsor89 (Aug 19, 2009)

So I have a RCA rtd258 system, and I don't know if you are "allowed" to unlock region code on electronics but I know it's possible. I'm just wondering if anyone knows how to unlock the region code on this or where to find out how.

The reason is because I moved and I want to buy movies here in canada and play them on the system I bought in Australia.


----------

